# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vaginale wondjes

## Ilse t

Ik heb een vraagje...
ik heb sinds kort weer seks met mijn nieuwe vriend en omdat ik een beetje gespannen was en niet helemaal nat heb ik wondjes aan mijn vagina.
Nu is er een soort wit velletje overheen gekomen...komt dat omdat het aan het genezen is?
het is geen herpes want we hadden allebei geen blaasjes of tekenen van blaasjes.

----------


## Wendy

Hoe is het nu met je wondjes? Zijn ze al over? Weet je wat het was?

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

